# Edge trip



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

left out of sherman at 10:30 to nice seas 1-2 with a little wind chop,arrived at edge at 11:30 went to our usually spot and wasn't marking anything so we decided to head to deeper water and drift we drifted in 290 feet of water for a few hours with nothing but a few nibbles, so decide to try another spot drifted it for about an hour and marked a nice ledge that had my fish finder blowing up so threw anchor and fished it,first drop on the 5 hook fishfinder rig was football size mingos we caught probally 50-60 but on kept 20 of them to eat,while fishing for the mingos something was hitting them so we decided to put down some live 12" mingos when the first one hit the bottom it was an instant hook up with a little fight 40 pound aj in the boat,hooked another one and same story 30 pound in the boat for the next hour we would get hook ups and a fter a few minutes they would break line or hook would pull,as the sun was coming up the one that had been down all night started screaming after a 20 minute fight we had a 50 pound aj in the boat when the sun peaked over the horizion the fish quit biting,for the next few hours the bonito were everywhere so we decided to throw gotchas and catcha fewto use for chunking and sharkbait, started chunking and at the back of the boat pops5-6 ,3foot blacktip sharks that we were teasing withgotchas tipped with little chunks of bonito damn they can really fast had a few hookups but all were released waiting on the big one.had one on the bottom with a slab of bonito that took off after a short fight we had a 6 foot blacktip in the boat and decided to call it a day and headed in to smooth water with no wind blowing looked like a huge lake out there. good day fishing with a few friends


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That one picture = priceless. LMAO! Great pics.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one fat almaco jack and some beautiful mingos. Good report!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

:hoppingmad:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrinkgreat job guys,sucks that I caught a cheating wife insteadof going w/yall,that will NEVERhappen again:banghead:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job guys!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

last picture its amazing what you will do for $20hey jacked up there will be many more trips in the next two weeks probally 2 or 3 a week get ready and eat your weaties


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm bummed. I expected titties.

Great trip. Those mingos look good.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man that must have been a blast! great report and great eats!!!


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

That pic is awesome!!! Nice hat  Great pics...Nice haul!


----------

